# Anyone used Allen's Naturally? Powder or Liquid for Maytag Neptune FL?



## saramommy123 (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone familiar with Allen's Naturally? I can't get my diapers clean in my Maytag Neptune front loader. i've tried lots of different kinds of detergents. My plan is to try the Allen's and Sport Wash next. I'm going to try this:

1.rinse/ extra rinse (22 min) on cold/cold with a touch of detergent.
2.reg wash/extra rinse (55 min) on cold/cold with allen's
3.reg wash/extra rinse (55 min) on hot/cold with sportwash

I'll have to play around with the amount of detergent. I'll experiment and see what works.

Does anyone know if I should be using the powder or the liquid? If you look at the ingredients of the two at fuzzybuns website, the powder has the first ingredient of washing soda. I've heard that is hard on clothing. I don't recognize the ingredients of the liquid.

Today I tried the liquid and there were a lot of suds with only 1/2 TBsp. I have very soft water though and the load was about 24 fitteds with wipes. The recommended amount is 1 oz for full load. So I reduced it in half for front loader, and then in half again for soft water.

Does anyone have any experience with the allens? I use hemp fitted Greens and sugarpeas. And some prefolds.

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## saramommy123 (Feb 25, 2004)

This is the info on the two:

Liquid Laundry Detergent

Cleans clothes thoroughly yet is gentle on fabrics, leaving virtually no residue or perfume that can irritate sensitive skin. Just one ounce leaves clothes clean, bright and fresh smelling. An optional one ounce pump fits gallon size for easy dispensing.

Ingredients: Water, Alkylarylethoxylate, Triethanolamine, Linear Alkylaryl Sulfonate, Sodium Chloride

Available in the following sizes:
#00101 Quart (32 loads of laundry) $9.20*
#00100 Gallon (128 loads of laundry) $31.25*
#00202 1 oz dispensing pump for gallons only $3.00*
*PLUS SHIPPING

Ultra Concentrated Powder Laundry Detergent

This powerful yet biodegradable powder laundry detergent cleans clothes thoroughly yet is gentle on fabrics, leaving virtually no residue or perfume that can irritate sensitive skin. One small scoop does an entire load.

Ingredients: Sodium Carbonate, Sodium Silicate, Sodium Citrate, Sodium Bicarbonate, Sodium Borate, Sodium Sulfate, Cellulose Colloids and cleaning agents that are vegetable derived

Available in the following size:
#00105 5 lb box (75 loads of laundry) $16.30*
*PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I use Allen's to wash my dipes and clothes. I also have a front loader. I use the powder. I have never tried the liquid before because the powder works so well for us.

My wash routine is to run a cold double rinse. Then I run a hot extra solded wash with just a tablespoon of Allens powder followed by a double cold rinse.

When I use Sport wash, I then run the same thing as above but replace the Allens with a half capful of Sport wash.

Everything comes out clean, smells great and no noticable problems with biuld-up.

If you have anymore questions. . . ask away. I'll try to help


----------



## treelover (Jan 22, 2004)

I use the Allen's liquid....but I have an old top loading machine, not to mention it's a compact size. I use 1/2 a pump per load and usually add a sprinkle of baking soda. I think I have "regular" water softness. My dipes are indian cotton prefolds and all hemp fitteds (lots of sugarpeas)....so far, everything gets pretty clean....there is some BM poo stains on the pfs sometimes, but it usually comes out with the next wash. Over all, I am really happy Allen's. As a side note, I got some grease from Indian food on one of my white t-shirts and the Allen's didn't even touch it....don't know if ANY detergent would have gotten it out though...it's a bright yellow, oil stain.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

I use Allen's Naturally liquid for my diapers and regular laundry in my front loader. LOVE it!

My wash routine with diapers is this:

cold/cold with nothing added as a prewash

hot/cold with a tablespoon of Allen's (I have hard water and do occasionally add some Calgon)

hot/cold whole extra cycle with nothing added to be sure its all rinced out

Works a treat!


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

We use powdered Allen's to wash both dipes and clothes in our front loader, a Whirlpool Duet. It works great. We haven't had any buildup problems and no stinky hemp ever!

Our wash process:

1. Poopy dipes - Cold Heavy Duty wash with extra rinse with 1/2 capful of Allen's
2. Add pee dipes for Hot Whitest Whites wash with extra rinse with 1/2 capful of Allen's

Works great!

Interestingly, I've had problems with other powdered detergents clumping in the box because it's very humid here, but not Allen's. I think it's the fillers in other detergents that clump.


----------

